# Basic Ethernet Cable Install Question



## bcab17 (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm getting ready to run a 50' length of Cat6 from my router to an HR21/200, and the last part of the cable run is past a 12' double-door/glass panel unit. There are two options:

1) Install the cable straight along the edge of the wall, under the carpet.
Pro: No cable bends or turns.
Con: There's a chance that the cable may be stepped on (under the carpet), but since it will be right where the door jamb meets the carpet, most footsteps would miss the area where the cable is.

2) Install the cable behind the door moulding, up one side, across the top, and down the other side. 
Pro: The cable is out of the way, and can't be stepped on.
Con: There will be 4 additional right-angle turns that will need to be fairly tight to remain tucked behind the 2"-wide moulding.

I've never run Cat6 from one room to another like this, but I've read that all ethernet cable needs to be handled rather gently (tugging/pulling through walls is not recommended).

So I'm wondering, which installation is the lesser of two evils...several cable bends or the possibility of it being stepped on?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

I would choose the first option, as if it is as you describe, it wouldn't really get stepped on.


----------



## bcab17 (Jan 22, 2008)

BattleZone said:


> I would choose the first option, as if it is as you describe, it wouldn't really get stepped on.


Thanks for your reply.

Yep, the area where the edge of the carpet butts up against the door jamb should not get much "foot traffic" since 99% of people walking in or out would step well over and past it...if the didn't they'd probably trip on the slightly raised door jamb.

The only other thing I can think of is that winter snow can be dragged in and can lay on that part of the carpet, but I would think that the cable's rubber jacket should keep some occasional moisture from harming it.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

As an installer I would NEVER do an under carpet run if it ran across any doorway. To many instances where it "could" be stepped on, have a carpet strip tack pucture and short the line and the like.

I would most definately run it under the molding from your description. You can make a 90 degree bend without a problem. It's just that it can not be tugged on with much force as you can rip one or more of the 4 pair of 22g strands in the jacket. This tends to happen when people try to fish wires down the wall and tug the sh*t out of the wire in doing so.

Runing a wire under carpet is fine if its against walls the entire length of the run; but again NOT if it crosses a doorway and NOT across the middle of the room. I would also run the wire inbetween the carpet strip and the wall, NOT inside the carpet strip towards the room itself (again avoiding any potential problem with shorts down the line). In doing so you avpoid any possibility of it being stepped on since no one walks in the room hugging the wall with their feet shuffeling against the baseboards now do they????:nono2:


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

I would go with under the carpet let us know which way you went


----------



## cover (Feb 11, 2007)

"bcab17" said:


> I'm getting ready to run a 50' length of Cat6 from my router to an HR21/200, and the last part of the cable run is past a 12' double-door/glass panel unit. There are two options:
> 
> 1) Install the cable straight along the edge of the wall, under the carpet.
> Pro: No cable bends or turns.
> ...


I've been (accidentally) fairly abusive with Cat 6 (bending, pulling, stepping on it, etc.) and never had any problems. Not recommending rough treatment, but it's not as sensitive as you may have read. Just don't pull on it with all your strength or anything like that and don't purposefully bend it back on itself and crease it. I wouldn't expect a 90 degree bend or someone stepping on it occasionally through carpet to do any damage.

If you were using it to run NORAD or even a business, it might be worth some extra trouble to keep the cable nice and safe, but I assume we're just talking TV here.

Personally I'd go under the carpet. Just watch out so carpet tacks don't stick the cable or you


----------



## bcab17 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks for your opinions...you folks onviously know a heck of a lot more than I. While reading a few old posts regarding the installation of cat5, cat5e, or cat6 cable, I saw that some people recommend running a second line (they say it's no harder to do a 2-cable run than just 1 cable).

My original plan was to install one cable, and connect it to an ethernet switch, so I can connect a D*TV box, and a Samsung BD player.

Now I'm thinking about running two cat6 cables (going under the carpet with one, and under the molding with the other). I can use one as a backup for the other, or actually use them at the same time, avoiding the use of a switch...I assume a straight connection (for downloading VOD and streaming online HD content), rather than using a switch, is a better choice...is that right?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

If you have HD service, and if you get Multi Room Viewing (MRV, or whole-home DVR service), you won't need the ethernet cable at all. The coax to the receiver will carry the network data using DECA technology. That won't help your other device(s), but will take care of the DirecTV needs. (However, you will need coax to someplace where you can tie into your ethernet network.)


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

bcab17 said:


> Thanks for your opinions...you folks onviously know a heck of a lot more than I. While reading a few old posts regarding the installation of cat5, cat5e, or cat6 cable, I saw that some people recommend running a second line (they say it's no harder to do a 2-cable run than just 1 cable).
> 
> My original plan was to install one cable, and connect it to an ethernet switch, so I can connect a D*TV box, and a Samsung BD player.
> 
> Now I'm thinking about running two cat6 cables (going under the carpet with one, and under the molding with the other). I can use one as a backup for the other, or actually use them at the same time, avoiding the use of a switch...I assume a straight connection (for downloading VOD and streaming online HD content), rather than using a switch, is a better choice...is that right?


A true hub/switch will not take away anything from your connection or speed; so there is no advantage to runing a second line in terms of that. Again from an installation standpoint I'd go around the molding as why have a "potential" problem from the get go......


----------

